# Como hacer impresos con el método KPR



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2008)

*Como hacer circuitos impresos con el método de fotograbado Kodak KPR (Kodak Photo Resist)*

Este método es bastante engorroso, los insumos son MUY CAROS, requiere de:
Un particular sistema de pintado de la placa
Exposición de la placa (Fijado) con luz ultravioleta con tiempos bastante precisos.
Mandar a hacer la película fotográfica a un laboratorio especializado en resumen, no es para principiantes, es mas bien para producción de alta calidad, en resumen "Un dolor de genitales".

*¿ Y si es así por que lo voy a emplear ?*

Porque es el método que brinda lo máximo en calidad de impresos, permite trazos de 0,05mm de espesor, pasar más de un trazo entre los pad´s de un integrado, pasar por entre las patas de transistores, espaciado entre pistas paralelas también de 0,05mm, permite letras pequeñas o dibujos en la placa.
También es ideal para SMD con alta densidad de componentes.
Para tener una idea de lo preciso que es este método, es un 95% idéntico al método que se emplea para la fabricación de circuitos integrados mediante máscaras y foto-gravado microscópico.
Es el método con el que se graban los Mother Board´s y demás placas de las PC.

El proceso empieza con la creación del diseño con el programa que se les ocurra, como el producto final será de altísima resolución aconsejo un buen programa de diseño y a no acobardarse por figuras complejas, buses de datos intrincados, de longitud, la gran resolución del método permite esto y mucho más.
También es ideal para realizar placas de doble faz.

*Logrado el original es donde comienzan los problemas.*

Lo primero que se hace es imprimir el original que deberá ser una impresión láser "IMPECABLE", NO son aconsejables cartuchos de toner reciclados.
Con impresoras de chorro de tinta NO probé, me parece que no daría la densidad de negro que requieren los pasos siguientes
Si hay diferencias de densidad de color, no sirve.
Si hay puntos no sirve.
Rallas menos.
O sea, cuando digo impecable quiero decir "*IMPECABLE*"
No es mala idea revisar la impresión con una lupa para verificar hasta el mínimo detalle.
No es necesario que la imagen se realice en "Espejo"

Ver el archivo adjunto 26609

Ahora ya tenemos nuestro original, lo metemos dentro de un sobre, el sobre dentro de una carpeta de tapa dura y nos vamos a un laboratorio fotográfico que trabaje con películas de gran tamaño y por "Contacto", una vez que llegamos le decimos al Sr. o Sra. que queremos una película "Negativa" de nuestro diseño.
Cuando vamos a retirar nuestro negativo nos entregan una película fotográfica en donde los trazos son transparentes y las zonas negras son "Bien" negras (Alta densidad).
Todo esto se puede hacer en "Casa" mediante algún programa de diseño y/o corrección fotográfica (Photoshop) que nos de invertida la imagen, siempre hablando de color.
Lograda la inversión, imprimimos sobre una filmina (Acetato transparente) 
Pero (Amo esta palabra) no conseguiremos la misma calidad que nos da el laboratorio.
Si es válido y efectivo para prototipos, como la filmina es difícil de imprimir sobre todo donde hay grandes áreas negras podemos repasar estas donde halla rayones o puntos con un marcador indeleble con el fin de hacerla opaca a la luz.
Tampoco es mala idea si la impresora láser lo permite imprimir 2 veces la misma filmina para lograr los "Negros" con la densidad correcta.

Ver el archivo adjunto 26608

Si la impresora lo permite quiere decir que si paso 2 veces la filmina se imprima correctamente una imagen sobre la anterior sin errores de registro.

A esta altura tenemos el negativo fotográfico terminado pero continúan los problemas.

*Como pintar la placa:*
Antes de pintar nada, se procede a limpiar la placa con algún polvo abrasivo suave y alguna lija sintética o viruta de acero de la más fina.
Este es un asunto de vital importancia, la capa de polímero debe ser fina y extremadamente pareja en toda la superficie de la placa, espesores diferentes pueden dar grabados incompletos.

Si nosotros tuviéramos una fábrica de impresos podríamos pintar con pistola de pintar tipo aerógrafo, pero esto para una producción pequeña constituye un desperdicio demasiado alto de un producto muy caro.

Yo probé varias formas de pintar la placa y la última que describiré fue la que me dio mejor resultado.

Con pincel:
Resultado malo, el pincel no da superficies parejas y puede llegar a dejar un rayado imperceptible al ojo pero no al percloruro.

Con rodillo:
Resultado aceptable, hay que buscar el rodillo adecuado y dar la presión justa 

Por "Chorreado"
Consiste en colocar la placa inclinada y volcar sobre esta el polímero, debajo de la placa se recoge el sobrante y se guarda, esto es práctico y rápido, no trae desperdicio pero no da una capa muy uniforme que digamos.

Con pistola de pintar (Aerógrafo):
Resultado muy bueno, pero con mucho desperdicio.

Y ahora mi método:
Le aplico a la placa del lado que no voy a tratar un eje que me permite rotarla, habrá que buscar el centro de gravedad de la placa para que no vibre al girar, este eje lo coloco en una máquina de perforar (Una Black & Decker elegida por la alta velocidad). 

Coloco todo el engendro placa-máquina en forma que la placa quede horizontal y hacia arriba, fijando la máquina de alguna forma.

Enciendo la máquina y si la placa no salió volando continuo.

En el centro de la placa dejo caer algunas gotas de polímero, por fuerza centrífuga se distribuye por toda la placa dejando una superficie perfectamente pareja.
Si bien este método (El mío) es el más laborioso consigo 2 cosas:

1) Una superficie pareja
2) Y Mezquinar el polímero.

Verificada la superficie se deja secar a oscuras, esto es muy rápido (El secado)

No hay que olvidar que es un foto-polímero o sea que reacciona con la luz, una vez pintada la placa habrá que reservarla hasta su exposición en la oscuridad.

En este momento tenemos 2 cosas, por un lado la película fotográfica y la placa sensibilizada, y las cosas comienzan a simplificarse.

*Exposición de la placa*

Para exponer la placa se pueden emplear varias fuentes de luz con contenido UV, tubos fluorescentes, tubos UV, sol, cualquiera es válido, el detalle es dar el tiempo justo.
Una mala exposición (Demasiado larga o corta) arruinará la placa.

Aquí también aplique un método "personal"
De una lámpara de vapor de mercurio recuperé la ampolla interna, esta parece un pedazo de tubo de vidrio aplastado en las puntas con 4 electrodos dentro 2 de trabajo y 2 de cebado, esta ampolla la alimente con el balasto original y con esto conseguí una fuente de luz ultravioleta de peligrosamente alta intensidad pero tiempos de exposición extremadamente cortos (Pocos segundos).

Se coloca sobre la placa pre-sensibilizada la filmina, no es mala idea unir ambas con cinta para evitar corrimientos.

Como se trabaja por transparencia tal como se ve la filmina será como quede el impreso

Ambas unidades placa virgen y filmina se colocan sobre un vidrio (Con la filmina hacia abajo) y por debajo del vidrio se le aplica la luz UV.

Habrá que probar varios tiempos de exposición hasta lograr el mejor resultado.

Inmediatamente después de expuesta la placa se introduce en el líquido revelador y se agita con cuidado para no dañar la capa que debe quedar.

El revelador es muy volátil y seguramente toxico, buscar buena ventilación.

El revelador se puede emplear varias veces, pero no conviene mezclar el revelador usado con el nuevo.

Si una cantidad de revelador esta siendo usada, se seguirá usando hasta que quede agotado y se procederá a descartar.

Luego de revelada la placa, ya no es afectada por la luz y podrá ser tratada sin mayores cuidados ya que la película depositada es bastante resistente.

Como era de esperarse el revelado también tiene sus detalles, la laca polimerizada es casi transparente por lo que notar fallas es complicado

Si revisando con lupa se encontraran fallos de revelado de podrá dar mas tiempo de revelado o limpiar y recomenzar desde un principio.

Un "Tip" para verificar fácilmente si todo esta como debe ser es introducir la placa solo unos segundos en el percloruro, este dejará oscuro el cobre donde la placa quedo expuesta y se podrá notar más fácilmente que no halla imperfecciones.

Como solo son algunos segundos estaremos a tiempo de corregir sin arruinar nada.

Luego de todo esto se procesa con percloruro y *LISTA la PCB* para ser perforada y armada.

*PD 1:*
Por favor no me digan que ustedes emplean el método del "Pendorcho" que da unos resultados excelentes y es más simple porque en efecto hay métodos de hacer placas mucho más simples pero ninguno consigue esta calidad.

Esto que acabo de tratar de describir es incluso de calidad superior a la que se logra con las placas sensibilizadas comerciales.

*PD 2: *
Hace tiempo que por cuestiones de organización y sobre todo tiempo no fabrico placas personalmente, las mando a confeccionar a una empresa, así que muy posiblemente me halla olvidado de algo, si es así  por favor de recordármelo.

*PD 3: *
Recuerden que siempre estamos dispuestos a recibir donaciones en las cuentas de la *Fogonazo INC.* en Islas Caiman.

Algo sobre uno de los tipos de pelicula fotográfica que se emplea 
http://www.kodak.com/eknec/documents/a1/0900688a802ad8a1/EN_ti2626.pdf

Algo sobre fallas comunes en PCB con este proceso
http://www.kodak.com/eknec/documents/52/0900688a802aa852/ES_pcb-artifacts-guide.pdf


----------



## mabauti (Ago 30, 2008)

buen aporte (como siempre) Fogo. Sería posible agregarle fotografias de ese proceso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2008)

Algo de historia



> - 1953 - La Compañía introdujo el Kodak Photo Resist, su primer fotopolímetro diseñado para hacer placas de impresión fotolitográficas. Hoy día, los resists de Kodak se emplean, entre otras muchas cosas, para la producción de circuitos eléctricos impresos, tales como los usados en los televisores y para la producción de esquemas electrónicos microscópicos.
> 
> Se constituyó la nueva filial, Eastman Chemical Products Inc., para la comercialización de los plásticos, tintes y productos químicos industriales fabricados por Tennessee Eastman y Texas Eastman.



http://wwwes.kodak.com/ES/es/corp/histo_13.shtml


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2008)

Excelente aporte fogonazo... solo un comentario

No en todos los laboratorios fotograficos te realizan negativos del tamaño de una placa de cobre, pero se puede ir a una casa que elabore Marcos para Serigrafia y alli casi siempre cuentan con el servicio de elaborado de los negativos

Lo digo por que al menos en Mexico es mas facil encontrar casas de Serigrafiado que Laboratorios fotograficos ademas de revelar fotografias elaboren negativos profesionales

Y solo una pregunta.. donde compras los quimicos para el proceso?


----------



## pepechip (Ago 30, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *PD 2: *
> Hace tiempo que por cuestiones de organización y sobre todo tiempo no fabrico placas personalmente, las mando a confeccionar a una empresa, así que muy posiblemente me halla olvidado de algo, si es así  por favor de recordármelo.



Seria posible que publicaras los archivos gerber de  algun PCB, asi como de la imagen de como queda este.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2008)

Esta es la placa de un micro y periféricos recién revelada y "Marcada" con percloruro para verificar su exactitud. Si la hubiera terminado sería doble faz
Las dimensiones reales son 100 * 200 mm formato Eurocard
Las manchas son el producto de haber estado dentro del cajón de los recortes algunos años. 

Para tener una idea del tamaño la parte resaltada es para conectar un DIP 18


----------



## pepechip (Ago 30, 2008)

Disculpa Fogonazo, mi peticion no se referia al tema original, sino al ejemplo de alguna placa que tu mandas a fabricar a una empresa expecializada, asi como que posteases tambien los archivos que tu mandas a esa empresa para que te la confeccione.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> .....sino al ejemplo de alguna placa que tu mandas a fabricar a una empresa expecializada.......



Por una cuestión un poco difícil de explicar mando el diseño en formato ".PRT"
Es un formato de impresión directa, solo sirve para imprimirlo.


Edit:
Tal vez tu consulta apunte a la seguridad sobre el archivo, si es así esta es la mejor que se me ocurrió.


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2008)

Fogonazo, a pesar de que la calidad del negro de la impresora parece preocuparte mucho, 
no mencionas ese aerosol que sirve para dar realce al negro. Es como que, si hay tonner lo 
"engorda", y si no, no hace nada. ¿ Nunca lo has usado ? 
Gente que trabaja en imprentas me los ha recomendado como una gran solución para el 
tema de las plaquetas.


----------



## jj (Oct 11, 2008)

fogonazo con respecto a la pintada de la placa por el metodo de foto resis de kodak que tu utilisaste tambien se puede utiliar un tocadosco viejo poniendo a girar a 78 prm colocando la placa sobre el plato y sujetandola con cita doble fax o adaptando unos sujetadores para asegurar la placa por los bordes en el cenntro del plato y utilizar la fuerza centrifuga.


----------



## pato lucas (Oct 30, 2008)

Me pueden explicar por favor que es el método Gerber, y como se obtiene. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2008)

pato lucas dijo:
			
		

> Me pueden explicar por favor que es el método Gerber, y como se obtiene. Gracias de antemano.



Gerber NO es un método de hacer impresos.
Es un tipo de archivo que se emplea para controlar máquinas de CNC, con estas máquinas también se pueden confeccionar PCB´S


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 8, 2008)

La empresa a la que mandas a hacer ¿Tiene teléfono, página web u otra forma de contacto? ¿Cuanto te cobra? ¿Cúal es el driver de impresora que tengo que bajar e instalar para obtener los archivos de impresión directa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

"La empresa" es un amigote que a su vez trabaja en una empresa y me saca prototipos (O series reducidas) a precios ínfimos, por ejemplo una PCB doble faz de 100 * 100 en epoxi unos 50$ (U$15), me los entrega sin perforar, (No me incomoda hacerlo yo mismo), no le pido cosas raras (Plated true, serigrafías o metalizados de superficie) porque hay se complica el tramite

Los archivos ".PRN" los genera el propio programa de diseño, siempre que tengan los accesorios del Adobe PostScript, en lugar de seleccionar "_*Imprimir en impresora XXXX*_" se le da "_*Imprimir en archivo independiente de dispositivo*_"
Si el programa no maneja el PostScript hago un copy-paste del dibujo (Por ejemplo a Corel) y este genera el archivo ".prn" o ".ps" y de allí al amigote


----------



## Amaro (Feb 19, 2009)

y alguien sabe como agregarle esa resina verde ?

seria de lujo! 

por el momento solo uso barniz para que no se oxide el cobre


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2009)

Amaro dijo:
			
		

> y alguien sabe como agregarle esa resina verde ?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-pcb-s-serigrafia-18041/


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Encontre una laca fotosencible, que se comercializa en un lugar de compra-ventas en internet, estoy haciendo las primeras pruevas para ver que resulta, y es un poco mas sencillo que este proceso, ya que solo basta con imprimir en negativo sobre papel vegetal nuestro circuito. Para sensibilizar la placa, hay que "pintarla" pero no es muy dificil, solo hay que trabajar con luz de seguridad (amarilla o roja) distribuir lo mas uniforme posible la laca( yo estoy probando con un perfil de aluminio y colocarles en los costados del PCB cinta de papel, para darle la altura a la capa de laca) dejar secar y aplicar otra capa. Luego exponerlo a la luz UV, yo utilizo una lampara de bajo consumo blaca frio de 20W, y dejandolo 15 min ya esta sensibilizado el pcb, luego se lava con agua corriente y se sumerge en un fijador solo unos segundos ( todo viene incluido en el kit) de ahi se lava de nuevo y se expone al calor, (tipo estufa) con esto se logra como un esmalte y resiste al percloruro. Luego se coloca en este acido y listo, queda esperar. 

No es algo muy sencillo, pero una vez que se le toma la mano, quedan circuitos bastantes bueno y a un bajo costo (dentro de todo) 

Espero que les sirva la informacion para todos aquellos que nos gustan darles unas terminaciones bastantes buenas a nuestros circuitos. Saludos.-


----------



## ibdali (Ene 27, 2010)

*Diego_eliasv*, por lo que veo, vivimos en la misma provincia y le compramos al mismo chavon y hacemos el mismo metodo, coincido con vos, cuesta un poco:enfadado: pero queda bastante bien, para los que les interesa esta "laca" se vende en muchos lugares, aca les dejo para los que viven en argentina:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-78244692-laca-fotosensible-para-100-placas-pcb-mendoza-_JM_

para los que viven en mexico la pag es 

www.fotoresist.com

en otros lugares se que se vende pero no se las pag.


les dejo tambien unas fotos, donde se ve parte del proceso y las placas

en este video se ve el metodo y el producto de los que lo venden en mexico:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq-71GweVhk


espero que sirva de aporte para los que quieren hacer buenas placas a bajo costo.

el método es mas o menos como lo describió "Diego_eliasv", se necesita impresora láser, papel vegetal y mucha, pero mucha practica.........


saludos!!!!!!

veo que es un tema medio viejo, si lo considera un moderador ponganlo en otro porque es un metodo muy util.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ene 28, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> veo que es un tema medio viejo, si lo considera un moderador ponganlo en otro porque es un metodo muy util.


 
Hola ibdali, asi es. Estaria bueno que lo "revivieran". Yo la semana pasada logre realizar un PCB casi con calidad profesional te diria. Me sorprendio como quedo. Veo cuando puedo seguir haciendo placas para perfeccionar el metodo. Saludos!


----------



## ibdali (Ene 28, 2010)

pregunta para un moderador:

puedo hacer un post con el metodo?????, podria describirlo mejor y subir mas fotos, creo yo,que vale la pena, tambien Diego_eliasv podria dejar sus aportes.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ene 28, 2010)

Yo no tendria problema en dejar aportes, siempre que nos autoricen... y no me critiquen las fotos, solo tengo la camarita de mi celu...


----------



## ibdali (Ene 28, 2010)

ya han tratado de este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ca-foto-sensible-placas-sensibilizadas-20876/

no me había dado cuenta, de todas formas sirve las pag que di para comprar y aprender el método.


----------



## lobomorongo (Ago 10, 2011)

*PCB con film fotosensible​*
Hola a todos los integrantes de Foros de electrónica

En la fabricación de nuestras placas electrónicas, o también conocidas PCB, (Printed circuit boards), hasta el momento debemos lidiar, con los métodos tradicionales conocidos, a nuestro alcance. 
La transferencia térmica, usando la plancha, un simple dibujo a mano alzada con una fibra, las antiguas letraset, con sus plantillas de pistas que había que transferir aplicando presión, para pegar al cobre y luego poner en ácido, los métodos serigráficos, con sus bastidores con sedas y tintas especiales, con todas las imperfecciones que estos métodos traen aparejados como pistas levantadas, y puntos que había que rellenar con marcadores  etc.
Hasta llegar a las placas sensibilizadas, de hoy que además de ser caras resulta que no son, tan fáciles de conseguir y también tienen  fecha de vencimiento.

En este momento estoy en condiciones de comentarles sobre un producto nuevo en el mercado denominado, film fotosensible, que consiste, en una película, que es la misma que se utiliza en la fabricación industrial de placas a gran escala, con máquinas especiales para tal fin entre las que se encuentran, laminadoras, insoladoras, perforadoras, etc, y que dan lugar a las maravillosas placas de todos los equipos electrónicos comerciales fabricados de esta manera.


​
Este es un método manual, adaptado de los procesos industriales, en el que se usa la misma película fotosensible, permitiendo obtener resultados similares y con mucho menos esfuerzo y costo, además de permitir, la cantidad de prototipos o placas que se necesiten con excelente calidad y a un costo similar al de la transferencia térmica, pero con mucho menos trabajo y tiempo.
Quiero contar  mi experiencia personal para que todos los interesados en esto, que pienso, serán muchos, puedan aprovecharla y mejorar sus trabajos o hobby.
Esta película, es sensible a la luz UV (ultra violeta) en el rango de longitudes de onda 350 a 400nm. Se presenta compuesta por: la película fotosensible, azul, y dos cubiertas plásticas de protección, una interna opaca y otra externa brillante. Se comercializa por metro y en un ancho de 30cm, en Mercado Libre Argentina.

Es muy importante que el lugar donde realicemos los procesos que se describen a continuación, se encuentren libres de polvo y limpios para garantizar buenos resultados. Esto es fundamental.


*1) Limpieza​*
Una vez cortada nuestra placa, a la medida de nuestro proyecto, debemos, limpiar muy bien el cobre, con un limpia metales industrial, para quitar el óxido y grasitud de su superficie, cuando hablo de oxido se trata de una película muy fina en la superficie, que se puede notar por un sutil cambio de tonalidad, (se obtienen excelentes resultados usando limón para la limpieza), este paso es muy importante.


​
 Los bordes de la placa, deben ser limados, para eliminar rebabas y filos que puedan lastimar la película.
Terminar este proceso pasando alcohol isopropílico con un paño que no deje pelusas. También se puede pasar aire comprimido. 
Es recomendable usar pañuelos descartables en lugar de paños.
Si es necesario lavar con detergente, y enjuagar bien. La placa que compramos no debe tener rayones profundos ni estar arqueada tengan cuidado con esto. Para determinar si la placa se encuentra, verdaderamente limpia no se deben formar charcos al estar mojada.


*2) Laminación​*
Cuando hablo de laminación, me refiero, al proceso de pegado de la película sobre el cobre, este proceso se realiza, haciendo un precalentado del cobre a una temperatura entre 60 y 70ºC, con una pistola de calor o un secador de pelo.
Aplicar agua destilada con un rociador formando gotas sobre toda la superficie.  
Se  retira, de la película, la capa protectora interna opaca; (ayudarse con un pedazo de cinta adhesiva tipo Scottch), se extiende, el film, sobre la cara cobreada,  con un rodillo de goma semidura, este rodillo se usa para extender tintas de alta densidad en imprenta, o una regla sin filo.
En este paso lo importante es lograr que no se formen arrugas o globos entre la película y la placa de cobre. La presión ejercida con el rodillo debe ser baja, pero la suficiente para lograr un buen pegado.
Dejar reposar durante 10 minutos y aplicar nuevamente calor para evaporar el agua y adherir la película a los poros del cobre, usando el rodillo o regla para extender la misma.
Con un cuter cortar los sobrantes de película.
En todas las etapas previas a la insolación, es necesario trabajar con luz amarilla o roja, emitida por lámparas de filamento o lámparas sin emisión de luz UV, para no afectar la película, que es sensible a esta luz.



​


*3) Insolado *​



*Sistemas de reacción Negativa y Positiva*

Las películas fotosensibles, funcionan de manera similar al proceso fotográfico, tanto en positivos como negativos. La diferencia mostrada en la figura, es el resultado de reacciones químicas, que ocurren durante la exposición a la luz. En las películas de reacción positiva,  durante la exposición, ocurre una reacción, que incrementa la solubilidad de la película en la solución reveladora. En este caso, son estas regiones expuestas las que se remueven en la solución reveladora.
En las películas de reacción negativa, la máscara o fotolito, bloquea la luz y son estas regiones no expuestas las removidas por la solución reveladora.

Nota: La película,  requiere que el patrón, o transparencia, que se transferirá sea en formato NEGATIVO. El uso de negativos profesionales, es decir, que fueron procesados por una reveladora de negativos, es recomendado para obtener los mejores resultados. Es posible utilizar acetatos impresos en láser o en inyección de tinta, con las precauciones necesarias.
Apliquen agua común o destilada (indistinto) sobre la película, no habrá daño alguno debido a que  existe la segunda capa protectora, que será retirada posteriormente.
Colocar el negativo sobre la película y el agua. Este proceso permitirá que exista un íntimo acercamiento entre el negativo y la película (esta es una de las razones por las que transparencias impresas en inyección de tinta, no funcionarían del todo, ya que el agua borraría las líneas en inyección de tinta)

​

Nota: Sugiero dejar, un espacio  entre los bordes de la placa y del negativo de al  menos 1cm,  por lado  (ver siguiente imagen),  de manera que tenga suficiente movilidad para alinear el negativo.
Retiren el exceso de agua con el rodillo (o regla de plástico sin filo). Es necesario que toda el agua se retire, para evitar movimiento del negativo durante la exposición con la luz. 
Se debe colocar la placa, y el negativo debajo de un vidrio, en la fuente de exposición de luz UV, lámpara de vapor de mercurio, bajo consumo blanca, o directamente bajo el sol, aunque sea un día nublado, y debe existir, una presión entre el vidrio y el negativo. Esto es fundamental para lograr una exposición exitosa del negativo a la película. 
Exponer, durante 5-10 minutos, este tiempo depende de varios factores, principalmente de la potencia de la fuente de luz  y de la complejidad del patrón.
Nota: Sugiero experimentar con diferentes tiempos de exposición, previo a una producción real, para evaluar, cuál es el tiempo adecuado para cada tipo de trabajo  (este proceso se irá perfeccionando con el tiempo).
 Terminada la exposición se retira el negativo y se deja reposar de 10-30 min. No más, de 8 horas sin revelar, ya que perderá propiedades de adherencia, así como generará oxidación importante.[/SIZE]
Continuando con el tema abierto:


*4) Revelado​*Los tiempos de revelado son críticos para contar con una buena resistencia al ataque químico del cobre. Tiempos prolongados en el químico revelador adelgazarán la película y por lo tanto, existirá la posibilidad de despegue. 
Para revelar  se  retira primero, cuidadosamente la lámina externa de film protector, y se sumerge la placa, en la solución reveladora (1 litro en 10 gramos), frotando suavemente con una esponja. Las zonas que no han sido expuestas se lavarán, quedando el metal al descubierto, este proceso no deberá sobrepasar los 2 minutos. Lavar con abundante agua y secar. 


​

NOTA: Usar lentes de seguridad, como guantes descartables,  ya que exposiciones prolongadas provocan irritación severa en la piel.


*Mezclar el Revelador  en la siguiente concentración:*

 Polvo revelador	             Agua destilada 
 10     grs                           1 Lt
  5     grs                           ½ Lt
  2.5   grs	                        ¼ Lt 


Recomiendo,  preparar  la cantidad necesaria, ya que se puede re-utilizar bastantes veces. Utilizar recipientes de vidrio para almacenar el revelador ya usado.
Retiren la capa transparente de protección de la película, con esta protección no se puede revelar la película.
Colocar, la placa dentro del contenedor y mover, permitiendo que el líquido viaje de un lado a otro, es importante oxigenar la película por lo tanto, que en cada movimiento quede expuesta al aire una parte.
El revelado final deberá exponer al 100% el cobre de la placa, así como tener ángulos rectos en los lados revelados. 
 No dejen el sustrato más tiempo del necesario dentro del revelador, ya que adelgazará la película,  el tiempo correcto dependerá de la concentración del revelador, del movimiento y de la oxigenación.
 Enjuaguen la placa con agua  hasta eliminar por completo los remanentes del revelador. Sequen por completo, con la ayuda de aire comprimido, se podrá acelerar este proceso.
Utilicen una esponja (dureza baja-media) limpia para frotar sobre las áreas expuestas de la placa, de manera que se eliminen los excedentes de película, formados en el filo de cada línea expuesta, normalmente estos excedentes tienen un aspecto de "vellos”. Apliquen aire caliente por última vez a las pistas expuestas de manera que tenga una última exposición térmica, aunque en esta ocasión no debe ser tan intensa como en el proceso de adherencia.
 Deje reposar hasta que se enfríe a temperatura ambiente 

​

*6) Eliminación de película​* NOTA: Preferentemente en este proceso utilicen, lentes de seguridad, como también, guantes de látex o neoprene, ya que exposiciones prolongadas provocan irritación severa en la piel.
 Los tiempos de eliminación son variados hasta que la película se  despegue por completo. Tiempos prolongados en el químico removedor provocaran una acumulación de sal sobre el sustrato, así como una oxidación moderada.

*Mezcle el removedor  en la siguiente concentración:*

     Removedor	                     Agua destilada 
     30        grs                            1 Lt
     15        grs                           ½ Lt
      7.5      grs                           ¼ Lt 	



Es recomendable preparar solo la cantidad necesaria que deberá colocarse sobre el contenedor, ya que se puede re-utilizar bastantes veces. Utilicen recipientes de  vidrio para almacenar el removedor ya utilizado. 
Introduzcan la placa en la solución removedora, el tiempo necesario hasta que se Elimine por completo, la película, el comportamiento normal de este proceso es que se retire una capa por completo, no es necesario mover el baño, para lograr mejores resultados. Verifiquen que toda la película, haya sido eliminada y enjuaguen con agua.

​

De esta manera hemos llegado al final de este tutorial y espero haber traído un tema de interés general para todos los electrónicos y desde ya estoy a su disposición, para cualquier consulta o duda.
Un cordial saludo para todos y estamos en contacto.


----------



## J2C (Ago 10, 2011)

Lobomorongo

Realmente el mayor problema de este método es conseguir la Pelicula de Photo-Resist (lo digo desde el punto de vista de Argentina). He encontrado algun posible proveedor en la zona de CABA y Gran Bs. As. pero por miedo a que me tiren un número muy grande no he llamado.

Si bien sabemos que es un poco mas caro que cualquiera de los otros métodos, la terminación lograda es REALMENTE PROFESIONAL incluso con anchos de pistas muy finos (ideal para trabajar en digitales a una sola cara).

Hay proveedores de la misma al publico consumidor técnico al por menor?. Se pueden conocer?, Cual seria una idea del costo por unidad de superficie en u$s?.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> .....Hay proveedores de la misma al publico consumidor técnico al por menor?. Se pueden conocer?, Cual seria una idea del costo por unidad de superficie en u$s?....



Mira aquí:
tabla_proveedores [Witronica]


----------



## lobomorongo (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola

He conseguido la película fotosensible en Mercado Libre Argentina al precio de $90.- el metro de largo por 30cm de ancho, hacen envios a todo el pais dejo el link:


http://www.mextronics.com/

sin otro particular voy a ampliar este tema, aunque este no es el lugar que quería para presentarlo y no se por que aparece aquí.
Desde ayer he tenido problemas para subir este tema, creo que es la conexion.

Saludos cordiales 
Lobomorongo


----------



## zopilote (Ago 10, 2011)

lobomorongo dijo:


> Hola
> 
> He conseguido la película fotosensible en Mercado Libre Argentina al precio de $90.- el metro de largo por 30cm de ancho.
> Saludos cordiales
> Lobomorongo




Aun con ese precio lo considero lo considero muy caro, en otros sites me cotizaron 2.22 dolares el pie, y solo me frena los costos de flete, y en mecado libre.pe ni le conocen. Antes importaba de argentina componentes hasta que me dieron gato por liebre, y pagaba 15 dolares por importe.
 Lo que pensaba es pedirlo en Ebay, en donde si esta mas que razonable el precio unos 16 dolares por dos metros de dry-film, lo que no te envian es el quimico revelador, alguien sabe como se pide en la quimicas, por que para eliminar el film se utiliza soda caustica al 1%.


----------



## lobomorongo (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola 

Las proporciones de los químicos, las tenes en el post de arriba, donde detallo las soluciones.
Revelador 10% en peso, removedor 30% en peso.

Los valores de un producto no solamente, dependen  del valor intrínseco del producto sino de los costos de envio, problemas aduaneros de un pais, seguros etc.

No podemos comparar los precios de un producto en USA, Argentina, Europa, en mi casa, un vaso de agua no cuesta nada, en el desierto puede valer una vida.

Saludos


----------



## miguelm203 (Ago 16, 2011)

yo uso laca fotosensible negativa "mewhell II fotoresist" me resultados bastantes buenos y como las impresoras laser son caras, lo mas accesible es la laca esta. al papel le agrego un poco de aceite para que se haga mas transparente. para la exposicion UV uso la luz del sol (lo dejo horas)


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2011)

Una impresora láser es cara comparada con una chorro de tinta, peo si comparas al cabo de un año lo que gastaste entre la impresora y sus insumos te daras cuenta que en breve estaras pagando una impresora láser, y cuanod menos acuerdes otra más

Yo me compre una láser de HP la pague 450 pesos en su momento, venia con media carga de tonner mde duro 2200 copias, tenes idea para hacer lo mimso cuantos cartucho se lleva para el mismo trabajo? un amigo que pensaba lo mismo que vos cuando vio eso se privo de otras cosas y se compro otra encima la recarga del tonner sale menos que el cartucho...........


----------



## miguelm203 (Ago 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Una impresora láser es cara comparada con una chorro de tinta, peo si comparas al cabo de un año lo que gastaste entre la impresora y sus insumos te daras cuenta que en breve estaras pagando una impresora láser, y cuanod menos acuerdes otra más
> 
> Yo me compre una láser de HP la pague 450 pesos en su momento, venia con media carga de tonner mde duro 2200 copias, tenes idea para hacer lo mimso cuantos cartucho se lleva para el mismo trabajo? un amigo que pensaba lo mismo que vos cuando vio eso se privo de otras cosas y se compro otra encima la recarga del tonner sale menos que el cartucho...........



ya lo decidi, cuando se me acabe la laca me compro una impresora laser


----------



## nicolasantoci (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola amigos ¿Cómo les vas?
No voy a armar un tutorial bien detallado de como usar un film U.V. porque en youtube hay uno que explica muy bien y la dirección es 



. No quiero armar algo en base a lo mismo pero les quiero explicar mis adaptaciones y experiencias.
Cuando empecé con la electrónica me acuerdo que usaba las placas pre-perforadas y un marcador indeleble pero todos sabrás que es muy rudimentario, poco eficiente, tiene muchos problemas, no sirve para pistas finas, etc...
Luego pasé al método de usar toner y transferirlo con la plancha, he usado todo tipo de papel, probé de muchas formas para quitar el papel, etc, y no he tenido buenos resultados. Nunca probé el papel press ´n peel pero cuando me quisieron vender una hoja a 30 pesos me pareció un afano o muy caro.

Ahora bien, les voy a comentar el método con un film U.V. fotosensible:
En mercadolibre lo venden y ronda los 30 a 50 pesos el metro por 33 cm de ancho, dependiendo de cuanta cantidad compren. La verdad que es re barato, hay para hacer un montón de placas y si les salió mal un revelado, lo bueno es que no tienen que tirar la placa como en el caso de las que ya vienen con la capa para revelar, directamente aplican otro film nuevo y listo.

En los archivos adjuntos les voy a poner las fotos para que vean los resultados.

Para el revelado, armé con unas chapas la caja y adentro le puse un tubo fluorescente de "luz negra", que en su momento me salió $8 y era barato. Se arma como cualquier tubo fluorescente.
¿Por qué lo armé así? En realidad lo había armado para esterilizar superficies y al final lo terminé usando para revelar placas electrónicas jaja. La caja puede ser hecha de cualquier otro material, es similar a los esterilizadores de peluqueros por sino quieren armarlo.

Para pegar el film, es igual que en el video de youtube, pero es mejor sumergir en agua destilada la placa y el film para unirlos y luego pasarle una espátula de goma como usan los pintores de autos para quitar el agua.

Para el revelado usé una filmina para impresora de chorro a tinta y siempre el lado que tiene la tinta va pegado al lado del film, sino pasa luz para los costados y hay que hacer todo de nuevo. La exposición de la luz U.V. dura en mi caso alrededor de 3 minutos, puede variar según lo que armen ustedes pero siempre contrólenlo muy bien y traten de estandarizarlo para que siempre le salgan bien las placas.

Para el revelado se usa un pincel suave para pintar cuadros por ejemplo, suavemente hasta que vean que cuando sacan la placa del líquido, se salió el producto en las zonas a atacar, no se pasen de los dos minutos, en lo posible, a más tiempo es probable que se estropee alguna pista. Lo ideal es usar una impresora laser pero como comúnmente no tenemos, estandarizando bien los tiempos y tomándole la mano les digo que va a andar re bien el tema.

(Puede que esté en otro post pero es un anexo al tema principal)
Para el grabado utilizo ácido muriático y agua oxigenada de 100 Vol. en partes iguales, cuando veo que me anda flojo le pongo un chorrito más de agua oxigenada y me ha andado muy bien.
¿Por qué pasa ésto?
El anión cloruro del ácido muriático (nombre comercial del ácido clorhidrico HCl) reacciona con el peróxido de hidrógeno (H2O2) (del agua oxigenada) y se genera cloro, el cual ataca al cobre, con el tiempo se van perdiendo los gases y por éso tenemos que agregar un poco más de agua oxigenada. Si usan cloruro férrico, no lo tiren, agréguenle un poco de ácido muriático para acidificar el medio y un poco de agua oxigenada para oxidar de vuelta el ion ferroso a férrico y seguir usándolo.

Volvamos al tema principal, uso un agitador orbital para mejorar el proceso de grabado, otros usan un aireador de pecera, pueden armar algo con un recipiente y un motor con algún excéntrico para que vibre. 

Después le remuevo el film (que sirve también para hacer las Silk screen) con el removedor y está listo para el armado.

Conclusión: Me sorprendí con los resultados, nunca más voy a usar la plancha y el toner, obtuve pistas de 0,32 mm o 13 mil. (milésimas de pulgada) con aislación del mismo espesor. El límite según el fabricante o vendedor es de 5 mil. o 0,12 mm pero ya es muy fino y muy probable que se rompa alguna pista.
Las pistas vistas al microscopio no presentan arañazos, la pista queda excelente. El arañazo es cuando quedan "rayadas" las pistas por el ataque y se debe a la mala protección del toner y hace que una pista que está bien en espesor pueda cortarse o tenga puntos como "cuellos de botella" en donde la pista se hace muy fina y no alzanca a cortarse.
Otra ventaja es que la filmina se puede usar un montón de veces y pueden imprimir muchos circuitos en diferentes partes, no la recorten ni tiren.
Para aquellos que no van a hacer una producción en masa ya que no van a usar serigrafía, es un método al final, barato y con excelentes resultados.
SE LOS RECOMIENDO TOTALMENTE.


----------



## XeRo21lp (Jul 17, 2013)

Disculpa la molestia cual es el producto que utilizas para el revelado de tus placas? y para adherir el film UV utilizas agua destilada de esas que se utilizan en las baterias de los autos? y una ultima consulta donde puedo conseguir esa Film UV?? gracias


----------



## nicolasantoci (Jul 17, 2013)

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Disculpa la molestia cual es el producto que utilizas para el revelado de tus placas? y para adherir el film UV utilizas agua destilada de esas que se utilizan en las baterias de los autos? y una ultima consulta donde puedo conseguir esa Film UV?? gracias



Para el revelado se usa una solución básica o alcalina de carbonato de sodio al 2 o 3 %. Para pegar el film yo uso agua milliq pero no es necesaria tanta pureza, con agua destilada tiene que andar bien, el tema es que no tenga partículas ni sales disueltas, también podría ser el agua del aire acondicionado. 
El film UV lo venden en mercadolibre y a la larga termina siendo baratísimo porque ahorrás mucho tiempo en cuanto a que las pistas no te quedan cortadas, podés hacer pistas más finas, etc. Una vez que le tomás la mano es lo mejor que se puede conseguir para hacer de forma casera y no tiene mucho que envidiarle a la serigrafía. En mi caso puedo hacer pistas de hasta 8 mil. (8 milésimas de pulgadas) pero me manejo en 12 como mínimo porque sino son muy débiles después.


----------



## XeRo21lp (Jul 20, 2013)

Gracias Nicolas, aunque me quedaré con las ganas de poder quemar por este método ya que es algo mas que difícil conseguir el Film UV en mi ciudad


----------



## nicolasantoci (Jul 20, 2013)

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Gracias Nicolas, aunque me quedaré con las ganas de poder quemar por este método ya que es algo mas que difícil conseguir el Film UV en mi ciudad



¿Por? ¿De dónde sos? ¿De Argentina?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2013)

nicolasantoci dijo:


> ¿Por? ¿De dónde sos? _*¿De Argentina?*_



Nones, es de Bolivia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2013)

¿ Alguien tiene experiencia con los negativos de este método _*Film Fotosensible*_ ?
¿ Se pueden hacer con impresora láser ?
¿ En que papel/transparencia ?


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola Fogonazo, por fin te puedo ayudar yo jaja. Sí, siempre los hago. Se puede hacer en filminas para chorro de tinta o laser. En mi caso lo hago con impresora de chorro de tinta sobre filminas para ese tipo de impresoras. 
Es fantástico el método, muchísimo mejor que el de la plancha ya que no se levantan las pistas que protegen al cobre, no quedan con arañazos los cuales dejan a una pista gruesa como si fuese una fina. 
En mi experiencia hago siempre pistas de 10 mil. se pueden hacer más finas pero ya es más un problema después de resistencia de las mismas al manipuleo. 
Cualquier duda pregunten nomás.



Más allá del método que se explicó. Lo más importante es tener bien el revelador, que no se "gaste mucho", yo le puse fenolftaleina y cuando veo que empieza a bajar el pH le agrego un chorrito del líquido limpiador que es una solución de hidróxido de sodio.
A veces quedan zonas que no se lavaron bien para quitarles el film, al meterlas en el cloruro férrico después uno se da cuenta que hay zonas que quedan sin ser atacadas. Lo que hago es lavarla bien para sacarle la solución de hierro y luego le aplico un poco de nuevo el revelador, lavo bien el revelador y lo pongo de nuevo en el cloruro férrico (hay que lavar bien porque la mezcla del revelador que tiene pH básico con el hierro forma un precipitado viscoso).
Algunos dicen que hay que poner agua entre el film y la filmina por lo tanto no es recomendable las impresoras con chorro de tinta pero yo nunca usé agua sino dos vidrios gruesos para apretar todo y la verdad que no he tenido problema. Lo único que siempre he tenido cuidado es de poner la zona impresa del lado del film (que la tinta toque el film).


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ago 28, 2013)

Les dejo una imagen de muestra de la última plaqueta que armé, el 16f877a T.H. es para comparar el tamaño con el 16f877 (sin a) TQFP

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/xtwq.jpg/


----------

